
What you should know about LinkedIn’s IPO - shawndumas
http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/27/linkedin-ipo-facts/
======
JacobAldridge
The internal link article - LinkedIn: Powered by Obsessives [1] - is also
quite interesting. While included in the risk factor section where they have
to be negative, the fact that "a substantial majority of our page views are
generated by a minority of our members" is not really a surprise but is a
scary thing to recognise.

As the social media guy in my company, I'd certainly like to see it made
easier for less tech-savvy (and time-poor, so don't want training) business
people to interact on LinkedIn. Hopefully identfying this risk means working
on further ways to mitigate it.

[1] <http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/27/linked-ipo-risk-factors/>

